

Ask HN: How many visitors make registration on your web tools sites? - Vercors

I have had more than 100  unique visitors and only one inactive registration.<p>The  main idea is:   Track numbers, prices on other sites,watch changes on charts. Share on your sites or social networks.<p>The first  fail was that I had only one button signup on default page.
I corrected it, put on all pages with description “Create your own charts,track numbers and prices. ” , but no changes.<p>Usually people come to example pages
like  “Codeproject members count”  http://tracknums.com/Sh/Page/2e0346ac-ed58-487f-8154-3396e94a2533<p>or  “Barack Obama vs Mitt Romney "Talking" on Facebook” http://tracknums.com/Sh/Page/47c02aaf-ea52-4fd8-a213-86acff4c2f44<p>or C# jobs count
http://tracknums.com/Sh/Page/04ba6fcb-20a8-47a4-b12c-7d3feff89160<p>Maybe people don’t understand idea of site or idea isn’t interesting ?<p>P.S.
Thank you for your attention.
======
MattBearman
Currently (according to google analytics) around 3% of visitors to
<http://bugmuncher.com> sign up for trial accounts. And then 20% of those
trials go on to pay for it.

No idea how typical those figures are, but I think you shouldn't be
discouraged by 1 in 100

